# Who Knows More?



## Cromewell (Mar 25, 2005)

Not a lot of choice here, I have a good idea how this will turn out.  My vote goes to Praetor


----------



## Praetor (Mar 25, 2005)

Very gracious, my vote goes cleanly for Cromewell 
Honestly, almost everytime I could have posted a question, Cromewell already knew the answer saving me the trouble


----------



## Christopher (Mar 25, 2005)

lmao @ Jimbob1989 

Mine goes out to Praetor, too, because every damn thread gets at least one insightful comment from him  Though I think it's kinda hard to encapsulate all the possible areas of expertise into a single poll.

I'm quite biased though, I don't hang out hardly anywhere except this general chat  Most of my questions are [were?] answered by Praetor. A quick search shows Cromewell to be knowledgeable too.


----------



## Tha Killa (Mar 25, 2005)

Where am I??    lol kidding

I know both Cromewell and Praetor are extremely smart when it comes to computer stuff, but I think I'll have to go with Praetor on this one, sorry Cromewell..


----------



## mgoldb2 (Mar 25, 2005)

Since I been on this board 90% of what I learned been by praetor so my vote goes to him.  Cromewell responsiable for the other 10% of what I learned so he clearly secound for me out of any one on the whole board.


----------



## Praetor (Mar 25, 2005)

> lmao @ Jimbob1989


Hehe though that would be a laugh 



> I'm quite biased though, I don't hang out hardly anywhere except this general chat  Most of my questions are [were?] answered by Praetor.


Hehe I'll be back one day when i figure out what plans are happening where and how


----------



## Lorand (Mar 25, 2005)

I voted for Cromewell, because Praetor can't know more, since he already knows everything.


----------



## Sebouh (Mar 25, 2005)

Well a certainly tough choice, but the hardesst part to choose was between Preator and Cromewell ( no offense to others as their knowledge is far better then mine), but i think Cromewell has a little bit more knowledge about the software part as i have seen, cause i mostly am interseted in software rather than hardware.


----------



## OS Dragon (Mar 25, 2005)

Theres only two people I'd vote for

Praetor

Cromewell
They always seem to have the answer (and not in a bad way)   I can't vote twice, so I'll just post it.

Wasn't "PC Technology Inc" banned from the forum?


----------



## Praetor (Mar 25, 2005)

> Wasn't "PC Technology Inc" banned from the forum?


It was a joke


----------



## OS Dragon (Mar 25, 2005)

Then thats really really weird because his rank displayed: "Banned" and for someone how makes an awfully lot of posts, I haven't seen him post in ages (1 - 3 weeks now)   
He gave good advice and wasn't a post whore. Well, not that I know of.


----------



## Praetor (Mar 25, 2005)

> I haven't seen him post in ages (1 - 3 weeks now


He didnt give good advice and was an idiot lol


----------



## Charlie7940 (Mar 25, 2005)

My vote goes to Praetor.



> because every damn thread gets at least one insightful comment from him



I agree


----------



## jancz3rt (Mar 25, 2005)

*Well......*



			
				Sebouh said:
			
		

> ...( no offense to others (jimbob and Pc tech!!!) as their knowledge is far better then mine)



Hahha...I can't stop laughing. Trust me...you would have to be EXTREMELY bad to be worse than them. LOL. I hope you see my point. Now as to whom I voted for...I wish I could vote for Cromewell and Praetor at the same time. However, after some time and careful thinking I decided to go for PRAETOR. Afterall he's the boss and thanx to him this forum gets tons of quality feedback.

JAN


----------



## Blue (Mar 25, 2005)

hmmmm I dunno.. perhaps someone could give me a reason Y one or the other deserves my vote more?  thanks in advance .


----------



## Praetor (Mar 25, 2005)

LMAO a little late after the fact eh?  but.... i pledge to support world peace, the end of landmines .. lol


----------



## Cromewell (Mar 25, 2005)

wait someone voted for PC Tech?! hahah thats jokes man , at least from what I heard/seen Jimbob seemed to know some stuff where as PC Tech....well, he tried, that counts...I think


----------



## The Astroman (Mar 25, 2005)

Praetor said:
			
		

> Very gracious, my vote goes cleanly for Cromewell
> Honestly, almost everytime I could have posted a question, Cromewell already knew the answer saving me the trouble



Praetor, I think we could count the number of times you posted a QUESTION on two hands   !


----------



## pc club guy (Mar 26, 2005)

i dont want to offend anyone but Preator is the most memorable from all of these choices on helping me---i pick pretor.. thanks for your help preator


----------



## Apathetic (Mar 26, 2005)

Praetor


----------



## Grimulus (Mar 26, 2005)

i vote for cromewell because well...praetor suggested he didn't know as much...lol.


----------



## Praetor (Mar 26, 2005)

> wait someone voted for PC Tech?! hahah thats jokes man


LMAO


----------



## Greg J. (Mar 26, 2005)

I voted for Cromewell because he brings fresh boosts to software help and tweaking.....example:  cranking up Mozilla Firefox.  PC Tech INC. is so ambitious that he becomes stupid....then again, he's only, what? 15?  I'll give him 3 years to get his knowledge to AT LEAST my level......but.....will 3 years be enough?  Heh.


----------



## Blue (Mar 26, 2005)

I vote for PC Technology Inc cause he where so helpfull he did not even have to show it... And he didn't.

Edit:

So there .


----------



## flip218 (Mar 26, 2005)

PC Technology Inc got my vote   .... lol


----------



## Lorand (Mar 26, 2005)

Beware: this is a public poll and you can see who voted who.
And I think all of you who not voted Praetor will be banned by him.


----------



## Blue (Mar 26, 2005)

> PC Technology Inc got my vote  .... lol



tee hee


----------



## 691175002 (Mar 26, 2005)

Lorand said:
			
		

> Beware: this is a public poll and you can see who voted who.
> And I think all of you who not voted Praetor will be banned by him.



Lol it seems to be working!Rofl...

I voted for preator because he has way more posts and he has helped more people. (and he is the admin so without him the forum might not have been started! )


----------



## Christopher (Mar 26, 2005)

691175002 said:
			
		

> (and he is the admin so without him the forum might not have been started! )


I have no doubt the forum wouldn't be as great as it is, but ian is the one who started it, not Prae


----------



## ian (Mar 26, 2005)

Chroder said:
			
		

> I have no doubt the forum wouldn't be as great as it is, but ian is the one who started it, not Prae


Prateor is without a doubt a major reason for the success of this forum, but it is also helped by countless other members, for instance Suz, who helped kickstart the forum by linking to it, yourself Chroder who helped with running things, creating the leaderboard pages, moderator application forms, etc etc
As well as all of the moderators and members. But I remember when Praetor joined, seeing a flood of posts within a very short period of time and thinking to myself oh no, a spammer, then when reading the posts being pleasantly surprised to see they were all intelligent posts. 
My vote went to Praetor.


----------



## 691175002 (Mar 27, 2005)

Chroder said:
			
		

> I have no doubt the forum wouldn't be as great as it is, but ian is the one who started it, not Prae



Thats why I put in the "might not".  The forum might not have grown as fast.


----------



## Praetor (Mar 27, 2005)

> And I think all of you who not voted Praetor will be banned by him.


With some exceptions which were implemented for strategic reasons 



> But I remember when Praetor joined, seeing a flood of posts within a very short period of time and thinking to myself oh no, a spammer, then when reading the posts being pleasantly surprised to see they were all intelligent posts.


But now that you mention it .... free ipod anyone?


----------



## jesbax (Mar 27, 2005)

I voted for Praetor.  From what i know of him he is a very nice person.







now how about that ipod??


----------



## Praetor (Mar 28, 2005)

> now how about that ipod??


LOL since yer the first person, you have to get 5 more people ... lol and when that happens you'll get the ipod ... except there's shipping and boarder tarriffs before you can actually get it ... kinda like the free Disneyworld tickets i won from a draw i never entered....


----------



## elmarcorulz (Mar 28, 2005)

ill take an ipod, thats 4 to go, lol


----------



## Cromewell (Mar 28, 2005)

anyone want a plasma tv (62")? (Praetor tried to buy the vote first )


----------



## Christopher (Mar 28, 2005)

elmarcorulz said:
			
		

> ill take an ipod, thats 4 to go, lol


Customer: 4 iPods to go please.
Clerk: What would you like to download with that?
Customer: Three music's and one ebook please.
Clerk: Your total comes to $1398, drive through please.

Hehe...


----------



## flip218 (Mar 28, 2005)

jesbax said:
			
		

> I voted for Praetor.  From what i know of him he is a very nice person.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




are we talking about the same Preator?  lol


----------



## Funzo6785 (Mar 28, 2005)

*both*

both praetor and cromwell seem to be absolute geniuses with computers.  IfI ever know half as much as either of them, I'll be happy.  But since I can't decide because there both geniuses, I just voted for Praetor because he has almost 5x more posts than anyone else.


----------



## Blue (Mar 28, 2005)

> both praetor and cromwell seem to be absolute geniuses with computers. IfI ever know half as much as either of them, I'll be happy. But since I can't decide because there both geniuses, I just voted for Praetor because he has almost 5x more posts than anyone else.



You do know that Praetor hates Half Life 2 right?  hehe.


----------



## Praetor (Mar 28, 2005)

> You do know that Praetor hates Half Life 2 right?


Mostly cuz Valve  doesnt respect their programmers enough to ensure HL2 didnt get leaked -- and the way it got leaked -- shameful (not to mention E3 was a sham )


----------



## FreaKDuD (Mar 29, 2005)

Mine shouldve gone to Cromewell, but when I voted I put PC Technology Inc.

That was the first time I was ever on this site though.
I thought PC.T.Inc sounded the smartest...lol...
and Cromewell..... *I'M NOT A NEWBIE!* 
lol...


----------



## Funzo6785 (Mar 30, 2005)

Blue said:
			
		

> You do know that Praetor     s Half Life 2 right?  hehe.



NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO   
I don't like steam either, but I love the game


----------



## Funzo6785 (Mar 30, 2005)

well, how about DOom?  Far Cry?  Sims 2?  Do you like anything?  With that high end rig and all you have to like games.


----------



## Praetor (Mar 30, 2005)

Lets stay reasonably on topic.


----------



## flame1117 (Mar 30, 2005)

I voted for Jimbob lol, I think he's very noligable about eating fly's and varois other insecnts. wait this was about computers? Darn to late. 

I basicly didn't know who to choose.......


----------



## stalex111 (Mar 30, 2005)

FreaKDuD said:
			
		

> Mine shouldve gone to Cromewell, but when I voted I put PC Technology Inc.
> 
> That was the first time I was ever on this site though.
> I thought PC.T.Inc sounded the smartest...lol...
> ...




NEEEEEEWWWWWBIIIEEEEE

No jus' kidding, we all were once newbies and its not fun, i was one quite recently!
But you do get mad about it easily!


----------



## Praetor (Mar 31, 2005)

> and Cromewell..... I'M NOT A NEWBIE!


That's getting really old....


----------



## tomb08uk (Mar 31, 2005)

How many hours a day do you spend on this forum Praetor?


----------



## Praetor (Apr 1, 2005)

Prolly close to 30hours per pseudoday


----------



## 691175002 (Apr 1, 2005)

Praetor said:
			
		

> Prolly close to 30hours per pseudoday


Lets get a real awnser.


----------



## Praetor (Apr 1, 2005)

Lets stay remotely on topic. If you want to find an asnwer with respect to your waking-day, it shows my login status at the bottom of the mainpage.


----------

